# The last time I [did X] was [time]



## amiramir

Hello again,

I would like to say: 'The last time I was in Greece was ten years ago." 

Is it correct to say: Την τελευταία φορά που ήμουνα στην ελλάδα ήταν δέκα χρόνια πριν. ? It just sounds too much like a word for word English translation. What do you think?

Many thanks.


----------



## Andrious

Hi. My try:
Η τελευταία φορά που βρέθηκα/ήμουν στην Ελλάδα ήταν δέκα χρόνια πριν.


----------



## amiramir

Oh thank you. The reason I used accusative for teleutaia fora was because we use the accusative in other time expressions (on Monday, etc). Clearly I was wrong. Thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## amiramir

P.S. Can you also say the same sentence but move around the word prin?: Η τελευταία φορά που βρέθηκα/ήμουν στην Ελλάδα ήταν πριν δέκα χρόνια.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Andrious

Yes, you can.


----------



## Bella Ciao

You can also remove the article. Τελευταία φορά που ήμουν/ήρθα/βρέθηκα στην Ελλάδα ήταν δέκα χρόνια πριν.


----------



## Perseas

amiramir said:


> The reason I used accusative for teleutaia fora was because we use the accusative in other time expressions (on Monday, etc).


Yes, we use the accusative in some time expressions: «την άνοιξη», «την επόμενη εβδομάδα», «κοιμάται όλη μέρα», «την Παρασκευή θα πάμε στη θάλασσα» etc.  For example, in «Την τελευταία φορά που ήμουν στην Ελλάδα πέρασα ωραία», «Την τελευταία φορά» is accusative and is correct.

In «Η τελευταία φορά που ήμουν στην Ελλάδα ήταν δέκα χρόνια πριν», «Η τελευταία φορά» is nominative because it functions as a subject of the verb «ήταν».


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> . In some time expressions....For example, in «Την τελευταία φορά που ήμουν στην Ελλάδα πέρασα ωραία», «Την τελευταία φορά» is accusative and is correct.


But, if I am not mistaken, it is accusative because it is the direct object of 'perasa', and not just a time expression. Or does 'perasa' have another - implicit - object? Thank you.


----------



## Perseas

bearded man said:


> But, if I am not mistaken, it is accusative because it is the direct object of 'perasa', and not just a time expression. Or does 'perasa' have another - implicit - object? Thank you.


"περνάω καλά/ωραία" means "have a good time".

_-*When* did I "have a good time"? 
-*The last time* (την τελευταία φορά) .... I was in Greece._


----------



## bearded

Thank you, Perseas, for reminding me of that expression I had forgotten.
One last question:  in 'pernao kalà' do you sense 'kalà' as a neuter plural or as an adverb (like 'to pernao kalà)? My guess: an adverb. But then is 'pernao' used as an intransitive verb?


----------



## Perseas

bearded man said:


> My guess: an adverb.  But then is 'pernao' used as an intransitive verb?


Yes to both.


----------

